# What are your plans 3, 4, 5 years from now?



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

As some may know, i have become a fan of Jordan Peterson lately. Of the many wise things he has said, one thing that profoundly struck me was when he asked what do you want to be doing in ur life 3,4,5 years from now? What do you want your life to be like? I realized i want to be a musician after like 2 straight days of thinking of the answer to this question for myself. My parents don't approve,
but idc. I'm probly guna join a band soon and play gigs and get good at djing on the side until it takes over or the band goes big, which statistically speaking, i highly doubt. Anyways, that is my plan. Oh, and i want to have a college degree in music and a possible minor in physics by then. If the music thing doesn't go as planned I can just get a job in something STEM-related. I feel like this is the best way for me to live the life i want. If the music thing doesn't work out by the time i am 30 (or i just get tired of it) then i will just apply for a high level STEM job and in around 4 years or so i wuld probly have a fair amount of money saved up and be ready to have a family or whatever and be content. Anyways, wbu all you guys? This is a pretty good question to let yourself ponder. It is one of the KEYS to being successful iyam.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> R u trying to be an engineer


Honestly idk. I think I might end up going to grad school someday because i am interested in a wide variety of mathematics and sciences.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> *I thought about being a physics major but I realized it would be a life of hell and a pathway to suicide..* So I chose engineering


LOL! How so?!?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> Physics would be all your life will ever be and I don't have the emotional aptitude to dedicate myself to a subject like that. Its the hardest subject imo too which just equals more stress. I have severe test anxiety . Anyways I could help you on any math if you need it


I see. Thanks for the offer but I have a lot of resources already


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i'm going to become a wizard


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk just continue to grow closer with the Lord, improve my skin issues, and get more independent.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was asked this many times in therapy years ago, but it was 5 years instead. My answer is still the same... :stu.

There are many things I'd like to work towards in the next few years, but I don't know what will happen in the future that'll prevent them happening. I'd rather not work towards something that will very likely be a disappointment in the end.

The main thing would be to get a job, and that could be straightforward if I wasn't scared to apply anywhere first.

On a smaller scale, I'd like to learn more about my ancestors and where they came from, and I also want to find out whether or not I'm on the Autistic Spectrum.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

naes said:


> As some may know, i have become a fan of Jordan Peterson lately. Of the many wise things he has said, one thing that profoundly struck me was when he asked what do you want to be doing in ur life 3,4,5 years from now? What do you want your life to be like? I realized i want to be a musician after like 2 straight days of thinking of the answer to this question for myself. My parents don't approve,
> but idc. I'm probly guna join a band soon and play gigs and get good at djing on the side until it takes over or the band goes big, which statistically speaking, i highly doubt. Anyways, that is my plan. Oh, and i want to have a college degree in music and a possible minor in physics by then. If the music thing doesn't go as planned I can just get a job in something STEM-related. I feel like this is the best way for me to live the life i want. If the music thing doesn't work out by the time i am 30 (or i just get tired of it) then i will just apply for a high level STEM job and in around 4 years or so i wuld probly have a fair amount of money saved up and be ready to have a family or whatever and be content. Anyways, wbu all you guys? This is a pretty good question to let yourself ponder. It is one of the KEYS to being successful iyam.


I wish I was 23 again - it sucks being only 26.

If you need someone to be a drug addled roadie, stinking out your tour bus with with some green, when your band makes it big time - you know how to get me naes.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> I wish I was 23 again - it sucks being only 26.
> 
> If you need someone to be a drug addled roadie, stinking out your tour bus with with some green, when your band makes it big time - you know how to get me naes.


Sounds fun, ill hit you up when we tour lol.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

naes said:


> Sounds fun, ill hit you up when we tour lol.


cheers boss, I resigned from work today assuming that you would agree - when do I start?

You wont need a reference from them will you ? Hope not.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I used to plan ahead, but found that it was pointless considering how little control we have over factors influencing our lives.

I just go with the flow with a goal to live in a natural area or have plans to secure land for my retirement.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Are you the reading the 12 rules book? I really cant imagine what I will be doing lol it seems like there's nothing I'm passionate about or enjoy.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Are you the reading the 12 rules book? I really cant imagine what I will be doing lol it seems like there's nothing I'm passionate about or enjoy.


Getting out of Birmingham would be a good start :grin2:

You are multilingual -) so why not teach some English to the locals in the West Midlands?

I`m sorry mate


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Getting out of Birmingham would be a good start :grin2:
> 
> You are multilingual -) so why not teach some English to the locals in the West Midlands?
> 
> I`m sorry mate


Getting out would be a great start lol. I'm from here and hate the accent lol, I dont think they're willing to learn proper English haha


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

3stacks said:


> I dont think they're willing to learn proper English haha


I get that impression from my travels in the area


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> cheers boss, I resigned from work today assuming that you would agree - when do I start?
> 
> You wont need a reference from them will you ? Hope not.


Yes, I need that reference. I need to know that you are truly a wild animal and that even at work you couldn't be contained. No responsible people allowed on the tour bus. It's just a rule.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

3stacks said:


> Are you the reading the 12 rules book? I really cant imagine what I will be doing lol it seems like there's nothing I'm passionate about or enjoy.


Nop, not reading any books. Are on you on ADs or going to therapy? I think things might change for you if you do (i'm assuming you aren't doing either, or if you are then you aren't on a good med or ur counselor sucks). AD's are nothing to be ashamed of. I just started going back on my full dose of 20mg lexapro a day because i tried going off of it and developed nightmares and irritability and figured it wasn't worth continuing atm. I will admit SSRIs will kill ur sex drive which ****ing sucks to say the least, but idk, maybe someday there will be an AD that is developed that doesn't have that ridiculous bs side effect.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Partner, financial stability, more friends, all powerful and ****. (should be done by year 3), actually, go with year 5 for the financial stability, that's fine. Other stuff I won't talk about here though too (scrotal enlargement mainly)


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Partner, financial stability, more friends, all powerful and ****. (should be done by year 3), actually, go with year 5 for the financial stability, that's fine. Other stuff I won't talk about here though too (*scrotal enlargement* mainly)


lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

naes said:


> Nop, not reading any books. Are on you on ADs or going to therapy? I think things might change for you if you do (i'm assuming you aren't doing either, or if you are then you aren't on a good med or ur counselor sucks). AD's are nothing to be ashamed of. I just started going back on my full dose of 20mg lexapro a day because i tried going off of it and developed nightmares and irritability and figured it wasn't worth continuing atm. I will admit SSRIs will kill ur sex drive which ****ing sucks to say the least, but idk, maybe someday there will be an AD that is developed that doesn't have that ridiculous bs side effect.


 I've been on AD's for a few years now they helped me to get out of a super anxious/suicidal state. The thing is though I've never ever since a kid been passionate about anything or seen myself being able to enjoy certain careers.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

3stacks said:


> I've been on AD's for a few years now they helped me to get out of a super anxious/suicidal state. The thing is though I've never ever since a kid been passionate about anything or seen myself being able to enjoy certain careers.


Are you in college or ever been in college?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

naes said:


> Are you in college or ever been in college?


Well I chose something because I knew my friend would be on the course and then my social anxiety got really bad and I dropped out. :crying: At the moment I just wanted to try different things I see if I can find something to enjoy.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

3stacks said:


> Well I chose something because I knew my friend would be on the course and then my social anxiety got really bad and I dropped out. :crying: At the moment I just wanted to try different things I see if I can find something to enjoy.


Yep wat you need to do is learn more about urself man. That means u need to expose urself. Go to college, explore hobbies, practice an instrument, et cetera. There are a lot of things to get obsessed about in life (in my personal opinion), find out which ones are for you atm. They will grow and change btw, it is pretty cool


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@naes - I'd flip it. STEM first, then the music.

You could do mad wicked tunes with a degree. Girls would swoon for a DJ SmartyPantz. :lol

I thought you were going into nursing or veterinary stuff.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> @naes - I'd flip it. STEM first, then the music.
> 
> You could do mad wicked tunes with a degree. Girls would swoon for a DJ SmartyPantz. :lol
> 
> I thought you were going into nursing or veterinary stuff.


lol i need to be young tho because no 30 year olds go to raves. I need to nail the age group, and then yes, bunch of cuties will be coming my way lol. But yeah i only said nursing or vet stuff back when i had not a clue. I was a lot less confident in myself back then and didn't know what i could achieve. Lately i have been realizing my potential. Not to say i'm smart, because idk, but i definitely have started using my brains lately, so to speak.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't mean to sound negative but I can't imagine myself that far into the future. I think I'll die before that. I'm not depressed, I'm not suicidal, but I am at a crucial part of my life right now. I am graduating from upper secondary school in June and I have no idea what I want to do or what I should do. I have no future plans. Eventually, I want children and a family, but my SA is holding me back. Things can change for the better, but I don't like making decisions. I'm very sensitive to stress. I'll probably end up depressed again and that's when I die.
If not, I might want to work with languages somehow. That, or psychology.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Gamgee said:


> I don't mean to sound negative but I can't imagine myself that far into the future. I think I'll die before that. I'm not depressed, I'm not suicidal, but I am at a crucial part of my life right now. I am graduating from upper secondary school in June and *I have no idea what I want to do or what I should do*. *I have no future plans*. Eventually, I want children and a family, but my SA is holding me back. Things can change for the better, but I don't like making decisions. I'm very sensitive to stress. I'll probably end up depressed again and that's when I die.
> If not, *I might want to work with languages somehow. That, or psychology*.


Definitely sounds to me like you are depressed. I would talk to a counselor.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

Gamgee said:


> I don't mean to sound negative but I can't imagine myself that far into the future. I think I'll die before that. I'm not depressed, I'm not suicidal, but I am at a crucial part of my life right now. I am graduating from upper secondary school in June and I have no idea what I want to do or what I should do. I have no future plans. Eventually, I want children and a family, but my SA is holding me back. Things can change for the better, but I don't like making decisions. I'm very sensitive to stress. I'll probably end up depressed again and that's when I die.
> If not, I might want to work with languages somehow. That, or psychology.


you're still super young though. you have at least a decade's worth of experimenting left. yeah its hard sometimes and **** doesn't work out sometimes. but sometimes good things happen.

i'm a bit too jaded to make any kind of goals. i had goals or ambitions or whatever and i didn't get anywhere (SAD, sensitive to stress like you). i'm drifting now, and that's fine. i had (and still have) fun sometimes. i did some good things, maybe that's all that really matters.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

naes said:


> Definitely sounds to me like you are depressed. I would talk to a counselor.


Lmao I didn't realise my contradiction.

I'm not depressed. I've been depressed. I'm just waiting to become depressed again so that my desperation to die gets big enough. I could trigger my depression, but now is not a good time. That'll have to wait for later.
After graduation, I want to go abroad, leave everyone behind me and cut all contact with everyone I've ever known so that I can finally feel like my past mistakes don't matter anymore. Maybe then, I'll figure out what I want to do so that I don't have to die. Lol. Or I can die and it won't hurt my loved ones as much.

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> lol i need to be young tho because no 30 year olds go to raves. I need to nail the age group, and then yes, bunch of cuties will be coming my way lol. But yeah i only said nursing or vet stuff back when i had not a clue. I was a lot less confident in myself back then and didn't know what i could achieve. Lately i have been realizing my potential.* Not to say i'm smart, because idk*, but i definitely have started using my brains lately, so to speak.


I think you are smarter than you think you are right about now.
You could do just about anything. I survived Physics and it wasn't easy.


----------

